# Check up before installing pc-bsd to learn freebsd



## spikemcc (Sep 10, 2011)

Dear freebsd forums members,

I'm currently an archlinux user, I've seen that bsd may be more suited for me than linux even if it maybe harder, I have only seem a basic freebsd installation running, so I'm a bsd virgin ...

Sorry to disturb you but I wanted to know the pros and cons of bsd, what you like and don't about it, so what I may expect or not by using bsd ...

Do you miss some linux softwares that I may want, have particular issues with wine ?

Any information that could be useful, would be greatly liked, you have the blank card for that !!!

Is there any user groups that may help me to begin like on linux ???

I would also know what will work or not out of my current used hardware,
just tell yes for out of the box, maybe for others and no only if you're sure that don't work ... 

I will use mainly an emachines em350 netbook, a yagi antenna with a zydas1211-rw chipset, usb keys, usb card reader with sd card, hauppauge wintv pvr usb2 tv tuner, logitech quickcam messenger webcam, ipod video 3g, usb gamepad, xbox1 gamepad, usb microphone, canon powershot A300, usb headset, usb phone, guitar hero 2 xbox 360 xplorer guitar and 2 ddr dance mats ...

Specifications
CPU1 : 	IntelÂ® Atom Processor N450
(1.66GHz, 512KB L2 cache, 667MHz FSB)
Operating System2 : 	Genuine Windows XPÂ® Home with Service Pack 3
Chipset : 	IntelÂ® NM10 Express
Memory3 : 	1024MB DDR2 667MHz
Hard Drive4 : 	160GB 5400rpm SATA
Media Reader5 : 	2-in-1 digital media card reader
Secure Digitalâ„¢ (SD), MultiMediaCardâ„¢ (MMC)
Video3 : 	Integrated IntelÂ® Graphics Media Accelerator 3150 with 64MB of dedicated video memory, supporting MicrosoftÂ® DirectXÂ® 9
Audio : 	High-definition audio
Built-in stereo speaker
Built-in digital microphone
Network : 	802.11b/g/n Wi-Fi Certifiedâ„¢6
10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet LAN
Pointing Device : 	Multigesture touchpad (circular-motion scrolling, pinch-action zoom, page flip)
Ports : 	2 - USB 2.0
1 - Headphone/speaker/line-out jack
1 - Microphone-in jack
1 - Ethernet (RJ-45)
1 - DC-in jack for AC adapter
1 - Kensington lock slot
Dimensions : 	10.17" W x 7.28" D x .99" H
Weight : 	2.43 lbs. (system unit only)
Battery : 	3-cell lithium ion (2200 mAh)

Lspci :


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8132 Fast Ethernet (rev c0)
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
```


----------



## Draucia (Sep 10, 2011)

Those are A LOT of devices. I highly doubt most of them will work. And I just moved from arch linux to FreeBSD too. And I've got to say, it's different. But I like the difference. I'm satisfied with freebsd so far.


----------



## spikemcc (Sep 10, 2011)

I know, I just wanted to know what I can expect to be able to use, I know it's not the perfect way to ask but making 90 threads would have been far worse then that ...

For softwares, I think that all linux apps, bsd apps, wine supported apps would be almost what I could use but I may be wrong ...

For the hardware, is it more like the linux kernel that include support for almost everything that have open source drivers with some proprietary firmwares ?


----------

